# Need help finding the right substrate!



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm planning on converting my 55gal to a high-tech planted tank this summer. I want to change the gravel in it to some type of sand-like substrate. I have an adult pair of rubber eels in the tank and this whole upgrade is mainly for them(arn't they lucky). They like to burrow, which I know might make planting difficult, but I'm going to take my chances with that. I was planning on just using plain sand, but I'm wondering if there is something better to use. Or some other substrate I should mix with the sand to add nutrients to it. I can't do layers, since they would be mixed together in no time. So basically, I need a fine substrate that is good for use with plants. Suggestions?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use "pool filter sand". I will mix it with Flourite to give it some nutrients for the plant roots.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

you could put a layer of laterite on the bottom, they might not go that far down and mix it up. Otherwise onyx sand which is black and a good plant substrate.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you buy flourite or laterite finely ground so it is like sand? I use flourite on one of my other tanks and it is a small gravel. 

I'm pretty sure they would make a mess of any layers. Both of them are about 18" long and slightly fatter than your average hotdog. They don't try to burrow into the large gravel they have, I don't really know how much burrowing they will do when given a easier substrate. I'm thinking that before I convert the entire tank. I should change 1/3 of the tank over to the substrate I choose to use. Then see what they do with it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Black Flourite Sand is another very good substrate that is a sand sized material. I use it in a 10 gallon tank and I really like everything about it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

x2 Fluorite black sand


----------

